# asian food in mexico city



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Does anybody know of a good asian food store in mexico city and are there any other Brits living here ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> Does anybody know of a good asian food store in mexico city and are there any other Brits living here ?


I can't help you with your first question, but I'm sure there are many Brits living in Mexico City. Whether or not any or many of them post on this forum, I can't say.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Okay. Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> Okay. Thank you very much for your reply


You're welcome and welcome to the Expat Mexico Forum!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Look for "mercado ingredientes comida oriental "df in google
There are many places


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Gary, i will have a look !


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

SUPER MIKASA ROMA

https://www.facebook.com/tiendayamamoto/info

Oro de Dragon (or Dragon de Oro) on Ernesto Pubibet next to Mercado San Jose.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Joaquin. And do you know of any Indian food stores ?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try this site India in Mexico | points of departure


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You may want to look for Indian restaurants and ask the chef where he shops.

There is a Sihk community you may want to look for and ask there
The Embassy will have people from India and they may know.

I know many ingredients cannot be found but you can order them from some Internet sites in the US or Canada.

If you put the ingredients you are looking for on this site some people may know where to get some of them.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Ahh great. Thanks very much again..


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Citali, I appreciate your help


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

I am looking for some quorn products if they are available anywhere as i am a vegetarian too


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't believe that you can find that product here. I have seen some faux meat products derived from soy and sold in health food stores and supermarkets.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Okay, i kind of thought as much. I can buy dry soya here and tofu but thanks for the reply


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Have a look at these:

https://www.facebook.com/britishmexicansociety
Newcomers Club - Mexico City


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Mark, when I lived in Mexico City, many Brits sent their children to the British school, which I assume is still chugging along. That would be one place to meet Brit ex-pats. British embassy should also have good suggestions.


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm looking for dim sum. Anyone know of a good dim sum place?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have the name of a place for Dim Dim but I have to find it.
If you like Chinese some friends told me there were several Chinese restaurant in the area fo
Piedad Viaducto
one of them is Ka Won Seng
Calle Aino Garcia 362 Corner of Av Santa Anita colonia Viaducto PIedad
Metro Viaducto

They also recommended a Taiwanese restaurant called Rico
Ave Coyoaca 426 half a block from Div Norte
Col del Valle

I also have the name of a Dim Sum place somewhere I will try to find it..The friends who recommended it are friends with a man with has a blog calles Mexico Daily secrets. He used to live in or near China Town in New your and loves Chinese food and food in general so you may fing the blog interestting.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Jing Teng*

From Nick Gilman's Good Food In Mexico City, a description and review of Jing Teng.

WE have not eaten at Jing Teng yet, but twice have had interesting, if somewhat odd meals at Mojing, inside a Chinese furniture store at the corner of Humboldt and Artículo 123, in Mexico City Centro.

However, noted Mexico food blogger Cristina Potter reported on Chowhound.com that Mojing has changed ownership again, with disastrous results to the food. Opinions vary, of course, and we haven't had a chance to return to verify that. But we would be more inclined to make the trek from our usual area of Colonia Roma to Jing Teng.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Jing Teng*

Deleted by author: duplicate post.


----------



## Masfar (Mar 23, 2014)

The best dim sum I've tasted is in Asian Bay in Condesa

You can buy some Indian ingredients in Super Oriental on Div del norte but to be honest - the spices are not great quality. I've ended up bringing a suitcase of spices form home!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

mark valentine said:


> Does anybody know of a good asian food store in mexico city and are there any other Brits living here ?


Hi, I am an ex-pat Brit living in Mexico City... For Asian food I go to the Mercado San Juan which for reasons I do not understand has a wealth of Asian ingredients both fresh and noodles, sauces, spices etc. there is also a very good Japanese food store selling everything you might want including sashimi grade fish on San Luis Potosí two blocks over from Insurgentes.

Hope that helps and if you want to catch up just send me a PM.

Jo


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

mark valentine said:


> Thank you Joaquin. And do you know of any Indian food stores ?


Depends what you are looking for. I can buy almost all the spices I need (cumin, coriander etc.) from the local markets. Still trying to track down black mustard seeds though. J


----------



## Masfar (Mar 23, 2014)

They have black mustard seeds in super oriental!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Masfar said:


> They have black mustard seeds in super oriental!


Thanks ever so much, that will add one of my favorite recipes back into meal options.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Masfar said:


> They have black mustard seeds in super oriental!


I have mustard seed I bought at Mamá Coneja. It was labeled "Mostaza Roja", but the seeds are black, not red. I think they had several kinds of mustard seed.


----------

